# crank bait help!!



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am going to try to use more cranks this season. I think that I spend too much slow time with jigs and plastics before I really find the fish. The first question would be how early to start using them and where? The other would be when is it time for lipless cranks? Thanks for any help. chopper


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Do cranks have to hit the bottom?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I generally use lipless cranks once the water starts getting into the mid to upper 40's. I actually use them all summer on some lakes. Primarily the lakes with a lot of grass. My favorite cranks are the square bills, which I use around any structure, such as laydowns, trees and stumps underwater. The square bills will deflect off of structure and get hung a lot less. Summertime, I'll use deeper cranks when fishing deep water drop offs and ledges.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

chopper said:


> Do cranks have to hit the bottom?


they dont have to hit bottom but you want them to hit something most of the time. sometimes you will catch suspended fish on cranks that arent digging but its not often. 

if they arent hitting bottom, you want them ricocheting off of something.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I caught this today with a slow retrieve


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww man, I was actually going to throw the same crank today but decided not to and got skunked, lol. 
Might not have made a difference though, the water was extremely stained.
Could barely see 2 inches in the water.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Rocks usually warm up first so I would start their. If your not catching them shallow it's time for the lipless. This late winter and early spring. Along with suggestions from the other post. If your not fishin your not catchin. Good luck


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> I am going to try to use more cranks this season. The first question would be how early to start using them and where? The other would be when is it time for lipless cranks? chopper


Hey chopper, 

Generally speaking - The lipless cranks are good year round. But they're best when the water is cold. An angler can confidently throw these from ice-out until spawn time. Then after the spawn, they work pretty well ticking the weeds if you can find submerged vegetation even in the hotter months of the year. Then in the Fall time, pitchin' the lipless cranks into the shallow flats and coves can produce some biggun's pretty much until the water darn near freezes over.

Now back to regular cranks - I've got a favorite. But please remember I am speaking generally, and other anglers may have other favorites. 
I have nicknamed the Bomber Model-4A "The Skunk Remover." If I am having problems getting hooked-up, and I'm fishing in less than ten feet of water... I'll throw a Bomber Model-4A and get bit. Not always... but when other things haven't worked. You throw it out/crank crank crank/stop/crank crank crank/stop. Then you throw it and crank crank crank/sweep your rod like you're settin' the hook/stop/crank crank crank. Get the picture? If you're not bangin' the crankbait against something, make the lure act like it just banged into something.

I hope this helps. And let see you post a pic of a big one this year caught on a crankbait.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Like others have said, lipless cranks are good from ice out all the way to ice in again in winter. Very versatile.

I also like jerkbaits in spring and fall.

Shallow cranking is fun with a squarebill as they get hung up less and do a great job deflecting. Don't be afraid to use a bigger diameter nylon mono with them, and they'll usually float free when they get hung up. I'll start using billed cranks when the water temps hit high 50s or low 60s, but you can use them earlier.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This time of year (pre spawn) is my favorite time to throw cranks. I rotate between lipless cranks (redeye shads), rapala shad raps and storm wiggle warts. Once the water warms up (spawn and post spawn) the only cranking i do is chucking square bills around cover.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> Hey chopper,
> 
> Generally speaking - The lipless cranks are good year round. But they're best when the water is cold. An angler can confidently throw these from ice-out until spawn time. Then after the spawn, they work pretty well ticking the weeds if you can find submerged vegetation even in the hotter months of the year. Then in the Fall time, pitchin' the lipless cranks into the shallow flats and coves can produce some biggun's pretty much until the water darn near freezes over.
> 
> ...


As always JPG, right on the money! Have a banner year!--Tim.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

chopper said:


> I am going to try to use more cranks this season. I think that I spend too much slow time with jigs and plastics before I really find the fish. The first question would be how early to start using them and where? The other would be when is it time for lipless cranks? Thanks for any help. chopper


Don't get me wrong...I love cranks, but if you also want another option...find a plastic swimbait you like and a swim jig to help you locate fish also, a good swimbait setup allows you many different options of retrieves and techniques to find fish, this way you are already comfortable with plasics and you have something to fall back on while you practice with the cranks.
I really like the Bass Assult swim jigs and most everyone knows what swimbaits I prefer!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Flukes are also a great option in the spring. Do you guys prefer to yo yo your lipless in the spring or a straight retrieve, i feel as if I dont do as well on the lipless in the spring as i should


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

What a good response. If I ever need help, I just post it here. I am taking in all of the good ideas that you gave me. I get the World fishing network on Dish. I have watched alot of bass tourniments and found that alot of them win with cranks. I am going to add more to my fishin. Thanks


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

The nice thing about this site is you get help with what is working in our neck of the woods.


----------

